# Impressed with this little Atlas Miller



## Billh50 (Feb 22, 2017)

Well today I put the new dial on without the graduations so I can use the miller. I first squared up the end of a piece of aluminum angle and was surprised at the nice finish compared to milling on my drill press. Then there were a few T-bolts that were just a bit too large for the slots. So I decided to mill one to fit just to see how the miller did on steel. For a little machine this thing works great !
I can't thank 34_40 enough for the use of this machine. Of course now I have to rewrite my TO DO LIST.


----------



## 34_40 (Feb 22, 2017)

I am glad you are having fun and getting to make "stuff" again.


----------



## FOMOGO (Feb 22, 2017)

Sounds like good therapy for you, and the machine. Cheers, Mike


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 23, 2017)

it feels good to create.
i try to do it every chance i get
i hope you have a great time doing what you like
all the best
mike


----------



## Billh50 (Feb 26, 2017)

Well I have all my parts drawn up for a dividing attachment. So should start making parts Tuesday. Also have my next project lined up. Some extra tool holders for my lathe QCTP.


----------



## utterstan (Mar 4, 2017)

right on very good to hear about


----------



## Silverbullet (Mar 4, 2017)

Glad to see your doing better, hope you can do everything you want. The little atlas works , DERN things do the job so under rated. I can't wait wait to get mine set up and use it. Along with all my others still waiting. God I hope I can get rid of this pain I'm stuck with. So many things to do I get so frustrated with not being able to do the things that need doing. I've had a enough over the past forty years. Makes me have hope to see others get back to doing what they like.
Get in the shop and have some fun.


----------

